# What's the part you replace the most



## pe_z (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi

I want to know which is the part that is replaced the most in an onroad car.


Thank you.

Pos:
Please vote, you may vote for more than one


----------



## pe_z (Sep 2, 2004)

I would really thank that you keep voting


----------



## pe_z (Sep 2, 2004)

Keep voting


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Haven't broken anything on the Pro 4 yet(knock on wood). I burn through tires like hot butter, so that's my answer.


----------



## pe_z (Sep 2, 2004)

Keep voting,

Thank you


----------



## pe_z (Sep 2, 2004)

Please keep voting,


Thank you.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

for me it is difenitly diffs or wheels


----------

